# Potty training spray attractant



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I came back and edited this out. We had no experience with it but apparently anyone who tried it was dissatisfied.

Sorry. I thought it looked like a good idea.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

.......................................


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Tom,

Great link. Thanks.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I justed ordered some of this stuff, I will let you know how it does. We are having some difficulties with our potty training (8 months old, having some set backs). I am going to try pee pads with some of this spray on it, for when we just can't get outside in time.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Tom 
We are doing much better this week but I will order some just in case .
I do not know who is potty trained the dogs or me ..
The good news is that in the house they are using the pads routinely ..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

It is $3.99 on Amazon. There were no reviews of the product, though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I was thinking of getting this because Shelby still has some accidents. When I am around, she seems to do a lot better than just being home with my Mom or husband. I'm a little more in tune with the pups, I think. I can read them a little better. 

I was just afraid that it might set Kodi back. Any comments on that?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Tried the spray. Didn't work. It smells really bad and Capote sniffed it then walked away to pee on the carpet somewhere else. lol. Neh well..it was worth a shot...


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

This spray doesn't work with Havee either...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Maybe you spray this all over your house and then the dog will not go potty in the house, but be forced to go outside!


----------

